# so my rat has worms....



## morbidsanity (Aug 22, 2009)

is there anything i can give her to de worm her? if i have to i guess she will have to go to the vet,how much may this cost me?ugh.....how could she get worms? its a super small round white worm crawling out her butt....arg...any help?any over the counter medicine i can get for her and my other 2 that are more than likely infected?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Sounds to me like it could be pinworms... They're the most common endoparasite in rats. Generally they're not harmful unless heavily infested and they can't be transferred to humans.

Ivermectin (brands Equimectrin, Bimectin) is a great horse dewormer that works for most parasite infections. The dose for an adult rat is a blob the size of an uncooked grain of white rice. Mix the whole tube before administering, and repeat the dose every week for 3-6 weeks. Wash and sanitize the entire cage with each dose.

You can get Ivermectin at pretty much any pet/feed/tack store. It's cheap at $5-10 a tube and it keeps for a few months.

http://ratguide.com/health/digestive/endoparasites.php


----------



## morbidsanity (Aug 22, 2009)

Jaguar said:


> Sounds to me like it could be pinworms... They're the most common endoparasite in rats. Generally they're not harmful unless heavily infested and they can't be transferred to humans.
> 
> Ivermectin (brands Equimectrin, Bimectin) is a great horse dewormer that works for most parasite infections. The dose for an adult rat is a blob the size of an uncooked grain of white rice. Mix the whole tube before administering, and repeat the dose every week for 3-6 weeks. Wash and sanitize the entire cage with each dose.
> 
> ...




friiggin awsome!!!! i owe you one....yeah deff a pinworm,i saw one on her a few hours ago and was scared to death,called all the vets and they want minimueum 50 bux just to see her!....


----------

